# IBS and Smoking



## Michael Lane (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

This is my first time posting on this forum after seeing some posts that relate to me on Google.

I am 19 years old and have been having problems with IBS-D and C since November time-the time I quit smoking.

I will type a lot (probably) but I hope some will read and understand my difficulties.

tl:dr - Smoking is bad for me and I cant elaborate on how much I hate it. It makes me look physically bad however, it basically 'cures' (I use the term lightly) my IBS. When I stop, the IBS comes back. I look physically better but feel worse. A vicious cycle.

I quit smoking back in November 2013 after smoking since I was 15. Frankly I hated it (and still hate it now). In fact I cannot explain in words how much I hate it and how much I'd give to go back and stop. It's just terrible.. Anyway.. I didn't have a cigarette for 4 months. It was hard at first dealing with cravings and a little constipation (I knew this was normal at this time) but I was fine after the 1st month. Around Christmas time, I started having some very odd, unpleasant and debilitating symptoms:

- Alternating Constipation and Diarrhoea

- A feeling of lightheadedness/delirium/vertigo (almost like I 'wasn't all there' - a bit like being on a light dose of oxygen). This was, in my opinion, the most debilitating of the symptoms. I felt completely zoned out and just wanted to curl up into a ball and sleep. I had a few cognitive tests done over the last half a year and, although the symptoms are odd, it is not a sign of anything serious.

- Sickness/Nausea

- Heartburn and Indigestion

- Pains in my ears

*February:*

I went to my local GP/doctors (at this point I should mention I am from the UK) to see what on earth was wrong with me. They said that I had IBS. I was tested for coeliacs/wheat intolerance and was shown not to have it-which confirmed that I had harmless IBS. My treatment? I was told that over 20% of the population suffer from it and that It was very common and that I will learn to deal with it in time-I didn't









*March/April:*

Working was becoming extremely difficult full time. I tried for March to keep a food diary and see what foods helped/hindered my condition but found no connection (I still do this now and still have no relationship between foods/IBS). I suffered from Depression and was put on a low dose of Citalopram (Anti-Anxiety/Depression) and was told that it would help with my IBS, too. I continued not to smoke for another month.

*May:*

I started smoking again. My depression was terrible at this point. I'd let myself down and felt drained of confidence. I could see that not smoking helped me look better in myself. I had a lot of colour in me and my breathing was a lot better. As such, starting again and seeing my appearance deteriorate made me feel awful. I was also still suffering with IBS.

*June:*

Up to this point I hadn't noticed the connection between smoking and IBS but all of a sudden after smoking 4-5 a day for a month, my IBS was basically gone. The relationship between smoking and IBS was uncanny and obvious. I stopped again for a week out of curiosity (with little or no effort) and my IBS came back again-this confirmed my suspicions. I went back to the same doctor and was told the lack of nicotine in my system all of a sudden shocked my body causing my IBS. I was prescribed patches for a month and quit again but my IBS returned for the 3rd time.

*July:*

I tried E-Cigs for the first time. They were awesome and I really enjoyed them. I tried unflavored, flavored, different ratios of vegetable/propylene glycerol in etc but the IBS continued and the heartburn was worse than ever. Visited the doctors again with problems, they wasn't too sure what to say however they found out that my eardrum was damaged which caused liquid to get in under the ears (which explains the ear pain i mentioned earlier).

*August/September/Present:*

Smoking 4-5 light cigarettes today (by light I mean the nicotine content is 0.5mg per cigarette). IBS is basically non existent apart from when I eat something a little spicy. Currently receiving counselling for my depression/anxiety and am probably, psychologically, the best I've felt since I quit back in November last year. I still hate smoking and try and smoke as little as my IBS will let me. I've started running and lifting (light weights) and i'm slowly getting psychically fit regardless of smoking. I want to stop so bad but when I weigh up how I feel when I smoke and when I don't smoke (With the IBS), smoking just seems like the sensible option (as stupid as this sounds). I've dedicated an hour of every day of the last month working out, running, cycling etc in hope to reverse the effect of smoking.

*Help?*

As mentioned, I saw some posts on here that had been posted about smoking and IBS-People complaining about how their IBS got worse after stopping. However, these posts were mostly filled with people saying 'smoking is bad you should stop regardless'. I agree completely but there was a lack of constructive comments.

In a nutshell:

What can I do? Has anyone else experienced the same symptoms? Is there any research that might shed light on my symptoms?

Frankly I just feel like I need some suggestions. I really want to sort this out. I'm young and haven't enjoyed my self since my 18th birthday. Any progress at all will make me feel the world of good.

Thank you guys x


----------



## jondavrob (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi!

I do not have a specific answer to your post but I thought I would share my story and experiences regarding smoking and IBS.

I was a smoker for many years, usually around 7 - 10 'lite' cigarettes a day, I developped IBS D after a bad tummy bug around 15 years ago. My symptoms were similar to yours and I too really wanted to give up cigarettes. I hated going out, refused to make early morning appointments and tried to eat a healthy yet boring diet. Eventually I got used to how things were and accepted my life as an IBS sufferer.

Last december I threw my packet of cigarettes in the bin and stopped smoking. I did invest in an E-Cig with the lowest amount of nicotine and nicotine free liquids. i used the E-cig at the times where I usually would smoke.

My IBS got much worse over the following 5 - 6 months. I felt as though I was almost house bound with the symptoms but resisted taking medication and did not start smoking again, although the temptation was huge!

My IBS started to get better from month 7, it was not gone but it did become manageable and I started to feel much better in mind and body!

It has been 10 months now and my IBS has almost disappeared, I know after reading a lot about the Relationship between smoking and IBS that your body needs time to adjust and settle down. My recommendation would be to quit the cigs and expect it to take a few months as it did me. It is really really hard but I can now say after 10 months that it is worth it! This weekend I actually ate a curry and had a beer and felt fine afterwards, I almost celebrated by having another beer but didn't want to push my luck!

I almost cracked and started smoking again so many times over the months, it took a lot of will power and the E-cig did help me. I know it has not gone yet and I still have a way to go but I can say that I have not felt this good for a long time.

You're still very Young and I sympathize with how you must feel, it is awful, I have been there and I truely hope that you can get back to living your life as you want to!

J


----------

